# Taking continuous BCP, but getting light period/heavy spotting?? What the???



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

So, I've been taking my BC pills continuously, as I have been since March. I've stopped for periods twice in that time. I don't think I've missed any, but today I was VERY surprised to find myself bleeding. There seemed to be a little bit of tissue in it, more like light period than just spotting. This would explain some things, like why my usual amount of discharge was smelling more like it does around my period the last couple of days, and why my face broke out a couple of days ago... But what is up with this?? Should I keep taking my pills, or stop while this period lets itself run its course?One possibility I just thought of...a few days, I finished off an ortho-cept packet and started taking pills from a desogen sample I had (time to get more pills soon!). They are supposed to be equivalent...but could the switch have caused this? Maybe I should just call my gyn's office to ask tomorrow... i'm just really wondering if I should take a pill tonight or not.I hadn't been spotting at all before today...the two times I stopped for a period, I had been spotting a tiny bit, increasing gradually...then I'd figure my body wanted to have a period...One more thing...I'm not crampy at all. I've never managed even a light period flow without cramps. At the end of the period, the cramps could go away, but I ALWAYS had them at the beginning.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hu ATP, i would call your dr just to be sure,but i wouldn't stop taking them until he or she says so.I was spotting non stop on my other pill,and my dr stopped them and said it was because i needed a higher dose.If you were doing fine until this point,i'd guess and say its the other brand of pill you took,you never know.I hope this helps some. I stopped my pill Nov.13th,and still haven't had a P yet,i'm waiting to start my new pills with it.Did you always have bad crampy periods? mine put me on my knees for about 3 days,the pill helped it alot,but the spotting was too much,try to call your dr today.







Krissy


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

My GYN said if I had some bleeding to STOP the pills for FIVE days and then restart on a continous schedule.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

The bleeding stopped by the time I was supposed to take my pill last night, so I took it...this is just so weird.One more thing... I discovered the bleeding after some, uh, "activity", if you know what I mean, but it really seemed to be menstrual blood and not just blood. I had no pain at all, but perhaps I tore or irritated something. We were REALLY surprised by the blood!Thanks for the replies.P.S. Krissy, yep, had horrible cramps from period #1...lucky me! I used to miss 2 days of school every month due to them, and missed less as I found painkillers that worked better and got more used to sitting in school in pain.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Gods ATP, you should see me when i have it,and my daughter who is 4 really puts a beating on me,that cramping is enough to kill a horse! i swear! horrible! i really want to start this new pill,darned Femhrt was no good. I'm glad your bleeding stopped,it may just have been from "activity" LOL







Krissy


----------

